# A mans Chair!



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

It truely is built for a Man! talk bout custom.









This is the link where I found it. http://euphoricarythmia.com/showthread.php?p=415699


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Too Funny!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

well i'd love to get one... except if my wife asks for the "woman's chair"... i'd hate to see what that's going to look like...


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

kinghong1970 said:


> well i'd love to get one... except if my wife asks for the "woman's chair"... i'd hate to see what that's going to look like...


They make bicycle seats now that are conformed for male and female comfort.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

good laugh ... thanks for posting


----------



## Aronteep (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi...,
My dear it is looking too funny...
But nice idea in manufacturing chairs.Is it branded or custom?


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

It's for Kilt Wearers. :yes:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That is great! Thanks for posting. Shifting in your seat could get a bit uncomfortable...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Custom fit for a man who "dresses left". :laughing:


----------



## Patrick. (Jul 11, 2011)

Lmao!


----------



## ghart33 (Aug 25, 2011)

Crude, but hilarious.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Way too small for me. WAAAYYYYY too small.:laughing:


----------

